# Windows can't boot, restore, safe mode, ect ATIPCIE.SYS



## The3chosenone (Dec 16, 2012)

OKay so I'm at the point were i just bought my new cpu and mobo which is asus sabertooth 990fx 2.0 with the 8120 amd 8 core. I looked up  ATIPCIE.SYS  and it says I'm having some kind of drive problems. I got linux but it wont let me edit my main drive saying it isn't mounted. I was going to delete and re install my video card drives to fix the problem or hoping it would.
If I were to delete it and update it would it fix this problem? I need answers on what I should do before i go over my friends house. My Hard drive works at his house no problem. But once it goes into my pc it doesn't work. His hard drive doesn't work in my pc neither. yes I've changed it from achi or whatever it is to ide now it's gotten further but it stops at the starting windows screen. Any suggestions? if you have skype I can show you what's going on.


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 16, 2012)

The3chosenone said:


> OKay so I'm at the point were i just bought my new cpu and mobo which is asus sabertooth 990fx 2.0 with the 8120 amd 8 core. I looked up  ATIPCIE.SYS  and it says I'm having some kind of drive problems. I got linux but it wont let me edit my main drive saying it isn't mounted. I was going to delete and re install my video card drives to fix the problem or hoping it would.
> If I were to delete it and update it would it fix this problem? I need answers on what I should do before i go over my friends house. My Hard drive works at his house no problem. But once it goes into my pc it doesn't work. His hard drive doesn't work in my pc neither. yes I've changed it from achi or whatever it is to ide now it's gotten further but it stops at the starting windows screen. Any suggestions? if you have skype I can show you what's going on.



Boot in VGA mode and reinstall your video drivers.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 16, 2012)

How do I do that?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.playtool.com/pages/safemode/safemode.html


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh that's what you was talking about. Safe mode freezes up when it's loading. The last thing it loads up is atipcie.sys I heard it's some kind of driver, but what will happen if I update it by using a friends pc? ( the only way I can get my drive to work ) No i cannot get past the starting windows thing.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 16, 2012)

You really shouldent swap system drives it will mess up your drivers

If a system repair doesnt then format


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 16, 2012)

;iFor me to format I'll have to go on his pc to do it, but thanks man.


----------



## The3chosenone (Dec 16, 2012)

*Solved*

Thank you, sadly I lost all my stuff and I didn't get to get my book marks back but oh well. I got my computer working


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Dec 17, 2012)

AHCI mode screwed it up.  If you go from EIDE mode to AHCI in the future here is how <not> to blow out your boot device drivers:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=354428


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 17, 2012)

when swapping mobos... that is... a working windows installation, you have to uninstall the hard drive... 'driver' from device manager in the working windows before putting it into a new motherboard or else you will get a BSOD when booting on the new motherboard (i've done this)

similarly, as mentioned above, enabling ahci mode has the reg key you have to do before restarting (i've also done this)

you shouldnt have lost all your stuff if it worked on the friend's computer, backup the profile data there

me, i just dont format if there's a huge OS problem, i go get a new drive & keep the old one as data


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Dec 17, 2012)

kn00tcn said:


> when swapping mobos... that is... a working windows installation, you have to uninstall the hard drive... 'driver' from device manager in the working windows before putting it into a new motherboard or else you will get a BSOD when booting on the new motherboard (i've done this)
> 
> similarly, enabling ahci mode has the reg key you have to do before restarting (i've also done this)
> 
> ...



I just use Ubuntu... No problems... can put my HDD in anything.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 17, 2012)

Hellraiser1981 said:


> I just use Ubuntu... No problems... can put my HDD in anything.


He isn't using ubuntu


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Dec 17, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> He isn't using ubuntu


If he was he wouldn't having problems.  Just saying.


----------

